# My *NEWEST* Acqusition



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Doin' it the hard way..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I cant see them


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wtf larry.. quit teasin... i dont like red X's.
ahah.
dude, they're all missin


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

still not there.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I can see them now









cute little guy


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Mud Turtle


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet turtle! what are you feeding him in the forst pic?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet turtle! what are you feeding him in the forst pic?


 Nature Zone "Aquatic Turtle Bites". But only the Mud Turtle eats it.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

it looks like a great turt, is it all aquatic or does it needs to have a basking area?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> it looks like a great turt, is it all aquatic or does it needs to have a basking area?


 Its ALL aquatic.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

whats with the flowl water?

nice FRT!!! very nice!!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Looks kinda like a hognose. How big will it get?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

very nice little guy!,i love this turtles but a cant have one, take care of him/er...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool FRT.









Congrats


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

very nice frt larry... would you like to donate him to me now?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> very nice frt larry... would you like to donate him to me now?


 Not at this point in time Kou.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice turtle man


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > very nice frt larry... would you like to donate him to me now?:nod:
> ...


 i know. i was j/k


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats a hognosed turtle...I used to have one but a few months ago I gave all of my water turtles to the lfs..


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice Fly River Turtle and bichir. Your mud turtle is actually a common musk turtle _Sternotherus odoratus_ aka "Stinkpot" turtle. Nice pics...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

benefit said:


> Nice Fly River Turtle and bichir. Your mud turtle is actually a common musk turtle _Sternotherus odoratus_ aka "Stinkpot" turtle. Nice pics...


 Thanks for the clarification Benefit. You know how LFS pronounciations go..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yay I can see them now, very nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those are cool turtles!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

poor musk turtle
no basking area or dry land 
and you know frt get used so be preparred to have a pond ready for him in a couple of years


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> poor musk turtle
> no basking area or dry land


 He does, but he never uses it. I paid some serious $$$ for that Island too. All he does is lounge around at the bottom all day.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice turtles..turn on the lights on next time..:rasp:


----------

